# EGG QUALITY



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Sorry to bother you again Peter
I posted the other day under cells, it's just that I'm worried about my fertility now. When we stared we were told hubby had low sperm count that didn't last the 24 hrs so we would have ICSI. On the day I produced 10 eggs and was told that the sperm was good so IVF would be done. We only got 3 emb 5 cell, 4 cell and 3 cell. I have the 5 & 4 back in me so does this mean that my eggs were poor?
I was only on a low dose of Metrodine so will I be on higher dose next time to get better eggs or if we'd had ICSI would we have got a better result?
Love Clarex


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Clare said:


> Sorry to bother you again Peter
> 
> That's OK, that's why I offer this service
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Peter 
You have been a huge help and put my mind at rest.
I'm glad that Catie is getting on well.
Thanks Love Clarex


----------

